# Arrow Insert Glue



## devinesZ (May 2, 2010)

AT,

What are your favorite insert glue and fletching glue? I'm looking for a new insert glue to use. I have had great results using Bohning's Instant gel for my fletchings.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

I use 24 hour epoxy for inserts or the old hot wax if I want to change inserts. But the epoxy works so well if you clean the inside of the shaft with alohol and qtip they never come out. I use just the regular Bohning fletch glue platimun, and never seem to have a problem.


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Hot glue for inserts, I like to play with different weights for FOC so I change them out. As for fletching glue, Fletch Tite Platinum works well for me on my wraps.


----------



## devinesZ (May 2, 2010)

I use the 24 hr epoxy as well. Works good. Had problems with fletch tite platinum on some aluminums I did for a guy


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

maxi cure tip glue is great. Good old Goat Tuff for the other end


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

My shop does my inserts for me. They cut my arrows and do the inserts for free so I never done it. For fletching I like the Tubes of AAE glue they send with their fletchings, or if I am out I also love Loktite control gel glue.


----------



## Papa_J (Jan 24, 2010)

Epoxy or Insert Iron for the inserts and the Easton Quick Bond for fletching.


----------



## grandpabear (Aug 20, 2010)

nycredneck said:


> Hot glue for inserts, I like to play with different weights for FOC so I change them out. As for fletching glue, Fletch Tite Platinum works well for me on my wraps.


Works for me.


----------



## WACHESA (Mar 22, 2009)

THIS IS JUST MY EXPERIENCE W/ vane glues, ive been putting vanes on arrows almost as long as ive been shooting them. ive spent alot of money on almost everykind of archery glue there is. what i have found works the best FOR ME is just plain loc tite ultra gel. the other glues are expensive and i almost never got a whole tube or bottle used up . the loc tite is reasonably inexpensive and i get it @ wal mart or the hardware store and it will usually last until i get it used up JMHO DAVID


----------



## finger tripper (Jun 15, 2010)

i use 5 min. epoxy on the inserts with no problems and gorilla super glue for fltches. it lasts forever and doesnt leave the white film. and they are cheap. way cheaper than the "archery glues" they are the same thing you just pay the extra money for the packaging.


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

Don't use Fletch Tite platinum for the inserts. Takes forever to dry. Bad idea on my part.


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

*Try this - AAE*

This works awesome - just make sure to shake it up.


----------



## Stormforce (Jul 28, 2009)

Normal super glue (or Goat tuff when I have it) for inserts and fletches. 

If I need to swap out an insert that's come loose or pulled halfway out, unscrew the broadhead or field point, pop in a sacrificial field point and heat the whole point with a small pocket butane jet torch until the super glue starts to ooze from between the insert and the shaft, then pull with a pair of engineers pliers or clamp the field point in a vise and pull. Unscrew the field point and soak the insert in keytone or acetone based lacquer thinner and wipe off any excess glue on the insert so it can be re-used later. File or sand the inside of the shaft with a chain saw file or a rolled up piece of 250 wet and dry sandpaper to smooth out any roughness from any residual old glue from inside the shaft, test fit for smoothness, clean with a cotton wool tip soaked in acetone, let dry, re-insert the insert but only half way, coat 10mm of the middle of the insert all around with new super glue, and spin the insert very quickly as you drive the it home to ensure a good coating inside. Clean up an excess oozed out super glue with a rag soaked in acetone. Done


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

sweet old bill said:


> I use 24 hour epoxy for inserts or the old hot wax if I want to change inserts. But the epoxy works so well if you clean the inside of the shaft with alohol and qtip they never come out. I use just the regular Bohning fletch glue platimun, and never seem to have a problem.


* eleventybillion

OP,
you're just spending too much money on fancy adhesives otherwise...for stuff that may or may not work properly..


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

Bohning's Instant gel - can't beat it.


----------



## brad k (Jan 8, 2009)

5200 fast cure marine cauk......inserts never come out.....


----------



## folker (Jan 22, 2009)

Loctite gel for fletching and inserts.


----------



## pricepoultry (Jan 20, 2011)

Goat Tuff for everything!!!! You cant go wrong.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

folker said:


> Loctite gel for fletching and inserts.


plus one.


----------



## dieseltech (Jun 22, 2008)

pricepoultry said:


> Goat Tuff for everything!!!! You cant go wrong.


I liked it for the vanes, not so much for the inserts. It is too hard to get goat tuff so i switched to gorilla glue super glue for my vanes and loctite two part 5 minute epoxy. Works great, cant remove the vanes without damage.


----------



## blazeAR (Dec 26, 2010)

Loc Tite Gel for fletching, hot glue for inserts (easy to adjust and change out)


----------



## buckblaster211 (Mar 29, 2008)

Gorilla Super glue all day for my vanes and inserts no problems what so ever!!!


----------



## devinesZ (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for all The input. Im going to give The loctite gel a try.


----------



## Doubledroptine4 (Jan 25, 2009)

I dont glue mine in at all. What I do is take a plastic sandwich bag put over the end of the shaft and push insert down in the shaft. With the plastic as a spacer the insert is nice and tight and can be removed with no problems


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Doubledroptine4 said:


> I dont glue mine in at all. What I do is take a plastic sandwich bag put over the end of the shaft and push insert down in the shaft. With the plastic as a spacer the insert is nice and tight and can be removed with no problems


I've been watching this thread with interest since there are new adhesives being introduced all the time. Your plastic sandwich bag technique is new to me. Sure sounds quick and easy. Is insert retention as good as with adhesives? Any special steps you use?


----------



## Darien Outdoors (Dec 31, 2004)

I use the Gorilla Glue blue cap high impact for vanes and incerts. I have 70gr nibbs on my ACC that never came out yet. I used to LOVE the Bohning Power Bond... cant find it no more.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

sweet old bill said:


> I use 24 hour epoxy for inserts or the old hot wax if I want to change inserts. But the epoxy works so well if you clean the inside of the shaft with alohol and qtip they never come out. I use just the regular Bohning fletch glue platimun, and never seem to have a problem.


Same, Same


----------



## pilot107 (Feb 25, 2008)

5 minute epoxy for my inserts after roughing the inside of the shaft and cleaning with 99% Isoproponol,Goat Tough for the fletch.


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

has anyone tried the new low melt temp glue by bohning archery


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

http://www.bohning.com/store/images/detailed/1308CoolFlexEnlarge.jpg


----------



## devinesZ (May 2, 2010)

the plastic bag trick is interesting. i agree with hunter dave, its hard to stay on top of the game when it changes daily. new question...which fletching jig or jigs are you using?? im using bohning pro class and the bohning helix for blazers. the helix is really idiot friendly, haha, and the strength of the clamps for the pro class are real good too. thinking about picking up either the jo jan multi or a blitzenburger


----------



## REB57 (Feb 12, 2008)

Low temp glue (the hobbie glue sticks)... it is cheap, easy to find and doesn't become brittle like the high temp glue and some types of epoxy. I shoot a lot of indoor and outdoor FITA and have lost many points to the bale before I switched to the low temp. There is also less heat damage to carbon arrows with the low temp glue. I can honestly say that I have not lost any tips since switching to the low temp stuff last year.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

I used "marine" grade slow set epoxy for a long time. Once I was doing some arrows and had run out of the marine stuff, so I used JB Weld. Worked out well. JB Weld takes shock and vibration well.


----------



## Snowtiger14 (Jan 15, 2008)

Loctite Black Max for Nibs and Inserts, and Canadian Hobby Tech cyanoacrilate(crazy glue) for the vanes, at least on carbon shafts. For aluminum's I use Fer-L-Tite(hot melt), and Fletch-tite.


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

Good old cheap walmart superglue is the best I have found for fletchings. As for inserts well I use sticks that go in a hot glue gun. Put them in with hot glue and you can easily get them out if you need to change one.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I use loc-tite for fletchings, and glue from my wife's glue gun for nibs.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

hutchies said:


> Good old cheap walmart superglue is the best I have found for fletchings. As for inserts well I use sticks that go in a hot glue gun. Put them in with hot glue and you can easily get them out if you need to change one.


Oh, I could have just said.......X2^^^^


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

buckblaster211 said:


> Gorilla Super glue all day for my vanes and inserts no problems what so ever!!!


X2!
I use it for everything. Make sure it is the Blue cap Impact Tough Super Glue though!!!


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Been using the Loc-tite super glue w/ good results for vanes. Also have been using it for inserts, but have been experimenting w/ gorilla glue super glue.


----------



## SL outdoors (Nov 4, 2009)

Carbon express glue for inserts 
Saunders NPV for fletches
Crackers taught me that and it works great


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Hot melt for inserts because I can heat them and turn them to tune arrows or add weight ect. Tried alot of glues for fletchings and best I have found is Krazy Glue Jell. Like it better than loctite jell because the bottle I find hard to use. Mind you, I am missing 2 fingers on my right hand. Same glue as Krazy Glue Jell. 5 minute apoxy for fish arrow heads on fibreglass shafts and krazy glue jell for nocks on them.


----------



## roaddogjru (Aug 18, 2008)

Loc Tite Precision Max for fletch. Nothing comes off. Available at WallyWorld everywhere for $3.25 a bottle (about 10 dozen arrows worth). Hot glue for inserts so they can be removed as needed also.


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

archer1914 said:


> has anyone tried the new low melt temp glue by bohning archery


This is what we have been using. Works really well.


----------



## rhardy11 (Feb 4, 2011)

folker said:


> Loctite gel for fletching and inserts.


same here


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

archer1914 said:


> has anyone tried the new low melt temp glue by bohning archery


Kind of pricy. For inserts, I just use the low temp hot melt from Wally World. Works as well as any of the hot melt glues marketed for archery. I had bad experiences with epoxy many years ago & just haven't tried them since. 

Lately I've been using Bohning fletching tape for feathers. It's a lot faster and works as well or better than glue. Less mess too.

Plastic vanes, I use the Gorilla Super Glue.

Allen


----------



## dkoeppel (Mar 1, 2009)

*JB Weld*

It's hard to beat JB Weld. I've never had one pull out in a target.


----------

